# boat carpet



## bcbouy (Jan 23, 2011)

im having a really hard time deciding on boat carpet.i can go either loop or regular outdoor strand type.both are uv treated,the strand type has a thicker backing,and is a bit more plush than the loop,but looks like a pain to clean.ie sand.the loop is tight and thin,but looks like it will hold on to a fish hook if i drop one. i price proper boat carpet at almost $200 for what i need.that aint gonna happen.id really appreciate some thoughts,pros cons on both, thanks.


----------



## JOHNSON44 (Jan 24, 2011)

I bought a medium grade carpet from Home Depot for around 50 cents per square foot.This not what we used to call indoor outdoor carpet. I used about 100 square feet and glued it down over varnished plywood and painted aluminum. Looks good so far but this is a new project that has not been used yet.


----------



## russ010 (Jan 24, 2011)

don't get loop - they are not treble hook friendly. And the more plush carpet you can get, the happier your back will be at the end of the day - especially after standing for 10-12 hours


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 24, 2011)

The loop is actually significantly harder to clean.


----------



## dixie_boysles (Jan 24, 2011)

^X2!!! here is a nice plush non loop style u can pick up at lowes for like $5.00 per linear foot. has a marine backing and all:


----------



## SVOMike86 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey Dixie- how wide is that carpet when you buy it? It looks pretty nice. I'm not sure the Lowe's here in Va carries it, but if they do, I might get that instead of the bps kit...


----------



## bcbouy (Jan 24, 2011)

that looks exactly like the stuff i was looking at.its selling for $45 for a 6x9 roll at rona.(canadian version of a home depot)


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Jan 25, 2011)

The Lowe's that I work at has 3 different colors of the "marine" carpet. Black, Stratos Grey, and Mushroom (tan/brown). They all run $0.49 a sq foot or $2.94 a linear foot. I plan on using the Mushroom color for mine.

All 3 come in 6' wide. The grey is also available in 12' wide.


----------



## LonLB (Jan 25, 2011)

baseball_guy_99 said:


> The Lowe's that I work at has 3 different colors of the "marine" carpet. Black, Stratos Grey, and Mushroom (tan/brown). They all run $0.49 a sq foot or $2.94 a linear foot. I plan on using the Mushroom color for mine.
> 
> All 3 come in 6' wide. The grey is also available in 12' wide.





If you could get a manufacturer and part number for that carpet it might help the guys find it at their local Lowes.

My local Lowes doesn't have it, but if I had that info they could order it.


----------



## dixie_boysles (Jan 25, 2011)

SVOMike86 said:


> Hey Dixie- how wide is that carpet when you buy it? It looks pretty nice. I'm not sure the Lowe's here in Va carries it, but if they do, I might get that instead of the bps kit...



Its 6' wide. it feels SOOOO good on the feet too! Now this is the plush kind. they carry a flatter kind that has the texture lines in it which i dont like.


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Jan 25, 2011)

Lon, when I go to work today I will get that info for ya guys.


----------



## davehopper8 (Jan 25, 2011)

I used that same carpet from lowes on my old boat and it worked great lays nice has a rubber backing and its really affordable.


----------



## bcbouy (Jan 25, 2011)

how is it for fadeing?it looks like this is what i will use.


----------



## davehopper8 (Jan 25, 2011)

I had no issues with fading, but I kept my boat in the garage when not in use. I went with the darker charcoal gray color so if it did fade it was'nt noticed by me.


----------



## wasilvers (Jan 26, 2011)

Do NOT get black - I made that mistake. On a hot/still day, it is SO much hotter with the black underneath you. And black shows EVERY single speck of dirt in your boat. I step on it once and it needs a cleaning.

No loops, it cuts into your fishing time trying to untangle every hook you set on it. Trust me on this. Before I redid my boat it had both types. I made extra trips to the back of the boat to set the rod down on the non-loop carpet. At the end of the day, I'd have 2 or 3 lures that got so stuck, I'd cut the line and leave them for later to cut out.


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Jan 26, 2011)

Here is the information I could gather up...There is no actual brand name because it is Lowe's "exclusive". They call it 'Outdoor Living'

12' Stratos Grey---$.50 a sq foot or 5.88 a linear foot.
Item # 97913
Model # 12K10-830

6' Stratos Grey---$.49 a sq foot or $2.94 a linear foot 
Item# 97937
Model # 12K10-830

6' Stratos Mushroom---$.49 a sq foot or $2.94 a linear foot
Item # 105034
Model # ST103 Stratos 553 Mushroom or ST103-553-06



I just bought 12' of the Mushroom color last night for my build.


----------



## dixie_boysles (Jan 26, 2011)

when you put it down, use contact cement. also is you have a nice flat surface, lay the carpet upside down on it, trace each piece leaving room to overlap, then miter the corners so the carpet can fold over the corners right. Then apply contact cement to the board and to the carpet.

To get nice smooth surface with no wrinkles like I did, apply the board TO THE CARPET,* not the carpet to the board*. I did this on my concrete carport which works great!


----------



## LonLB (Jan 31, 2011)

Well I found a Lowes that has it.....It's pretty thin....I'm a big worried to use it.....But what the heck. It's cheap. I'm going to give it a shot.

dixie, did you just use the 3M contact cement in a can??


I was planning to go that route, just wondered if that is what you used.....I've laid carpet in a bunch of boats, but it was using "industrial" contact cement, out of a 20 gallon pressurized sprayer.


I haven't forgot you on the anchormate...PM me your address


----------



## 2007NNBS (Jan 31, 2011)

I used the plush carpet from lowes and love it...to put it down get the carpet glue not in the can...Its like putty


----------



## dixie_boysles (Jan 31, 2011)

LonLB said:


> Well I found a Lowes that has it.....It's pretty thin....I'm a big worried to use it.....But what the heck. It's cheap. I'm going to give it a shot.
> 
> dixie, did you just use the 3M contact cement in a can??
> 
> ...



no over in the paint department they have a gallon of contact cement. its like $35. well worth it.


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Feb 1, 2011)

I bought the Henry's Premium Outdoor Carpet Adhesive (have not used it yet) because the container was damaged and I got it for 1/2 off. On the back it says to remove all foreign matter that would prevent it from obtaining a good bond including sealers. I was just wondering if anyone has used this over the Spar Urethane and what kind of results?


----------



## dixie_boysles (Feb 1, 2011)

The reason I say get the contact cement is its an INSTANT stick. with the outdoor carpet adhesive sold in the flooring department you have to wait for it to set up. Its fine for if you are doing a porch or something. But when you are doing carpet on a boat and covering edges you want it INSTANT. Plus the contact cement sticks to anything! all you have to do is take some cheap paint brushes, and apply it to the item you are carpeting and the back of the carpet. let it tack up (5 mins) then place the item onto the carpet (*not the carpet onto the item*!). Once its down, there is no moving it. The contact cement helps prevent wrinkles. In my WHOLE boat, i dont have a SINGLE wrinkle. Not to sound egotistical, but my method is the BEST that I have seen.

1) lay carpet upside down on really flat surface like garage floor or something.

2) place items onto carpet and trace around them leaving enough room to be able to lap the carpet over the sides of the items a good inch or so.

3) cut out the carpet pieces.

4) leave them face down (plushside down)

5) Take contact cement and cheap paint brush and cover the back of the carpet with a thin layer. stay about 1 1/2" off the edges of the carpet. Then take the contact cement and paint it on the side of the item to be carpeted. let the contact cement tack up.

6) Place ITEM ONTO CARPET (not carpet to item). It usually takes two to do this so that you can hold the item above the carpet backing until you about have it in place then set it down onto the carpet. remember, once you set it down on the contact cement, its there to STAY. now walk on it to help prevent wrinkles. now its time to take care of the edges of the carpet.

7)remember in step 5 you stayed off the edges of the carpet about 1 1/2" when applying cement? Now here us where you fix that. at each corner of the item, you will have to miter the corners so that it can overlap good.

8) apply contact cement to the remaining carpet and the backside of the item (where the carpet is to lap over the edge) let the cement tack

9) lap the edge of the carpet over and mash really good. wallah, you have carpeted your item. it should look like this when done:







nice and smooth


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Feb 1, 2011)

The problem with mine is though I have to put my floor in in 3 sections and I don't want to have a seam in the carpet. So I'm laying my floor and then putting the carpet on...I know it's not the best way to do it but that's how it has to be done. So I figured something that does not instantly grab would be better in case I didn't get it exactly right the 1st time.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Feb 1, 2011)

I bought my contact cement from Menards.It is $10 cheaper than Lowe's.Menards is $21 a gallon.That's Weldwood contact cement.Don't get the gel get regular.I used a short nap roller to put my glue down & worked awsome.


----------



## davehopper8 (Feb 1, 2011)

just went to menards on the carpet quest I priced lowes carpet at 1.29 per sq foot menards has pretty close to the same thing for .44 cents per sq foot rubber backed carpet they also let me know that they are now carrying seasonal out mats 17.00 foe the same carpet in a 6' x 9' role


----------



## bcbouy (Feb 1, 2011)

i picked up 2 rolls of carpet,glue ,vinyl and fiberglass resin. now its too cold to do any of it :?


----------

